# Sandblasting/Powder coating Houston area



## Molon Labe (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey 2coolers. I have Iron Cross brand front and rear bumpers on my truck. The factory coating is peeling off and rust is forming under it. 

I'm looking for a place that will take off my bumpers, sand blast them, powder coat them, and make minor repairs if an area of the bumpers is too rusted to just sand blast (and reinstall bumpers). 

Anyone know a place that can handle all of the above services? 

The places I've found either want me to remove/install bumpers, or can't make metal repairs if necessary, or some combination of not being able to handle the bill.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Call All Out Off-road. They have 3 locations. Richmond, Pearland, Stafford.


----------



## Molon Labe (Aug 20, 2012)

Gave them a call. Sounds like they'll be able to take care of it. I've talked to several places already with no luck, so this is great news!

Thanks for the help


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats good, owner is a friend of mine. Known him since he first opened in the 90's.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Allied Powder Coating.. (713) 741-9779

I'd at least call them and get a quote.


----------

